

The Internet is just a CIA project, Vladimir Putin says of online communities - piokuc
http://ww2.nationalpost.com/m/wp/blog.html?b=news.nationalpost.com/2014/04/24/the-internet-is-just-a-cia-project-vladimir-putin-says-of-online-communities

======
sidcool
I saw this posted on reddit a couple of days ago. The top comment, I
recollect, was.

"If so, I love you CIA, you have changed my life. Here, have my data..."

